# Here's a thought



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe in addition to thinking about bugging in or bugging out, how much cash to keep around, or whats the best this or that, we should also be seriously thinking about what our individual parts might be in another civil war.

Our rogue government, together with the UN, are not the friends of a free republic. Things are afoot, and its to our advantage to keep close tabs on it. Much is not on the MSM. There are designs on our freedom. This current administration is capable of anything.

They will be coming for your guns.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> They will be coming for your guns.


Wow, my guns were lost in a terrible canoe accident on the Llano River.

Seriously, though, I think if push comes to shove, Texas will SECEDE. There is already plenty of talk about it. Texas has its own power grid. It wouldn't be much of a stretch.

I think it will be death by a thousand cuts. It will be slow and drawn out. It won't be abrupt because they don't want people to know what is happening. People will wake up and say, what happened? But it will be too late.

If there is a fight, you can sign me up. I'd rather die fighting for Liberty than die in chains.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm headed to Texas unless Georgia bails out.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

kejmack said:


> Wow, my guns were lost in a terrible canoe accident on the Llano River.
> 
> Seriously, though, I think if push comes to shove, Texas will SECEDE. There is already plenty of talk about it. Texas has its own power grid. It wouldn't be much of a stretch.
> 
> ...


You might find this interesting.

I listened to a caller on A.J. who identified himself as an army officer assigned to a stryker brigade in OK. He said that when Gov. Perry made his comments that one time about succeeding, that his and multiple other units were placed on alert for the purpose of entering Texas and arresting anyone and everyone pushing succession, and using deadly force if required.

This regime has place combat units strategically around the country.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm headed to Texas unless Georgia bails out.


I second that sentiment. Not that I li e in Georgia but I'm sure Missouri wouldn't follow


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> You might find this interesting.
> 
> I listened to a caller on A.J. who identified himself as an army officer assigned to a stryker brigade in OK. He said that when Gov. Perry made his comments that one time about succeeding, that his and multiple other units were placed on alert for the purpose of entering Texas and arresting anyone and everyone pushing succession, and using deadly force if required.
> 
> This regime has place combat units strategically around the country.


Now that would be a civil war in the makeing! Wonder if any other states would support Texas


----------



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll be going down being the lone person trying to save what I have in what's left of California. The few, the proud, the California conservative.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya know... I totally understand the concern.... But I really don't think it'll ever come to that. For one, gun laws have been going the right way for a while now. Just look at the decisions regarding Otis McDonald in Chicago, and also in DC. Add to that, the fact that people will never surrender their guns, and any time ANY legislation is put forward to do so, it'd be shot down so unbelievably fast, it'd make y our head spin. 

Secondly.. I doubt our fine military folks would ever follow such orders. Some might, but many would refuse. Look up the Oath Keepers. I know some will reference Katrina, and New Orleans, but I don't think that would happen on a large scale. If word ever got out that the feds were collecting guns, I think you would see people banding together in groups and saying not just "No", but "HELL NO". Imagine a group of 50 or 100 civilians standing together telling the National Guard "Nope.. sorry.. you can't have these... not without a fight!" Do you really think the NG would open fire on a group of civilians? Never gonna happen. 

And lastly.. this will all be over soon. Romney is going to win handily, and no matter what anyone thinks of him, he will reverse course from the socialist direction Obama has been taking this country down, especially with all the Tea Party folks who have been elected recently. Romney wasn't my first choice.. not by a long shot, but the Tea Party, and we the people, will steer him in the right direction (Pun intended). He's a smart guy, and knows what the people are longing for. 

:beercheer: Here's to the "start" of the return of the Shining City on a Hill.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If things hold on till graduation Ill be a gun totin surgical nurse with a bob.  I sincerely hope the south stands firm with Texas.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> You might find this interesting.
> 
> I listened to a caller on A.J. who identified himself as an army officer assigned to a stryker brigade in OK. He said that when Gov. Perry made his comments that one time about succeeding, that his and multiple other units were placed on alert for the purpose of entering Texas and arresting anyone and everyone pushing succession, and using deadly force if required.
> 
> This regime has place combat units strategically around the country.


They can't arrest us all (35 million Texans).


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Why do you think Homeland Security ordered all that ammo? You could say it is for us but we will only receive the bullet part.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

They ordered it for me.
Each drone has a three day supply of food and ammo, not to mention boots and fatigues.

What?! me worry?

Fulfillment is a body count away grasshopper. get busy!


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

SierraM37 said:


> I'll be going down being the lone person trying to save what I have in what's left of California. The few, the proud, the California conservative.


Haha I used to be right there with you brother. Caliservative. But being in Texas is like having a warm blanket over you on a chilly night... Colored red. Lol course chilly nights here have been few and far between.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

talob said:


> Now that would be a civil war in the makeing! Wonder if any other states would support Texas


The whole Gulf coast would support Texas!!!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Wow, my guns were lost in a terrible canoe accident on the Llano River.
> 
> Seriously, though, I think if push comes to shove, Texas will SECEDE. There is already plenty of talk about it. Texas has its own power grid. It wouldn't be much of a stretch.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah! Mississippi has been there before along with Texas. Being born in El Paso, I can hold dual citizenship in Texas and Mississippi....:beercheer:

In love Texas and always have. In Mississippi we would jump quickly...:congrat:

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> ... an army officer assigned to a stryker brigade in OK. ... his and multiple other units were placed on alert for the purpose of entering Texas and arresting anyone and everyone pushing succession, and using deadly force if required.


Remember the scene in Braveheart when the British sent the Irish onto the battlefield to face William Wallace and the Scots?

They ran across the field whooping and hollering with weapons drawn.... only to embrace them when reaching the line.

SERIOUSLY? Oklahoma invading Texas, and using "deadly force" because the Fed says to do so?

Good luck with that.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

All the positive responses is heartening. I truly hope we can put this marxist regime in the rear-view mirror. But, I also know that often things are not as they seem. I'll take a "wait and see" position for now. I don't think the marxist will give up power that easily.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I sure don't like like all the doom & gloom (not that I don't think it is un-true). Amid the all hatred, lies, treachery, and pure evil (and thats just in the politicians), I would like to think that there is some national pride that will surface, wide spread in this country when things get really bad. At least I hope and pray for it. People know what is right and what is wrong. At some time I hope they stand up and demand what is right. I don't think it is just us on this forum but the vast majority. Come on, I can hope can't I?


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> You might find this interesting.
> 
> I listened to a caller on A.J. who identified himself as an army officer assigned to a stryker brigade in OK. He said that when Gov. Perry made his comments that one time about succeeding, that his and multiple other units were placed on alert for the purpose of entering Texas and arresting anyone and everyone pushing succession, and using deadly force if required.
> 
> This regime has place combat units strategically around the country.


I don't buy much on the A.J. show. OK will definately back TX. OK was the ONLY state where Obama was defeated in every county. I do business up there weekly. That's one place you don't want to jerk around. Those Red Neck boys take freedom pretty seriously.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Imagine a group of 50 or 100 civilians standing together telling the National Guard "Nope.. sorry.. you can't have these... not without a fight!" *Do you really think the NG would open fire on a group of civilians? Never gonna happen. *


Kent State. Unarmed students. Your scenario has the NG facing off against armed civilians. Oh yeah, it'll happen. Look at all those SWAT *******s who deploy heavy tactical in order to serve a summons and end up going to the wrong address and killing innocent people woken up from their sleep.

People like playing soldier, people like toting around heavy weaponry, people like firing weapons, people in positions of authority HATE having that authority questioned, especially when they're exercising that authority illegitimately.



> And lastly.. this will all be over soon. Romney is going to win handily, and no matter what anyone thinks of him, he will reverse course from the socialist direction Obama has been taking this country down, especially with all the Tea Party folks who have been elected recently.


Romney winning isn't a lock. Freakin' half the country LOVES the handouts from Big Government because they're on some sort of handout themselves. More and more women are voting Democrat because they're marrying Government instead of husbands and they look to Government as their provider.

What we're seeing arrayed against Obama is a HIGH INTENSITY of disgust with his policies and leadership and that tends to disguise the fact that those who remain silent quite like getting free stuff from Obama's government. Look at the misguided folks who are eager for "free" healthcare.

Then you have the fact that there are plenty of racists in the midst of the liberals, and like they did in 2008, they'll vote for Obama BECAUSE he's black. Lot's and lot's of misguided and brainwashed people invest a lot of their own psychic energy into the whole race and racism claptrap and believe that they're making a statement about themselves with their votes.

Romney is no slam-dunk, especially because plenty of conservatives aren't gaga over him.

Even if Romney wins I don't see him reversing the socialism trends - those trends are not top-down imposed, they arise from the bottom up. From the people. The people who comprise America today are vastly different from the people who comprised America back in 1960. Different in terms of race, culture, attitudes, dependency on government, attitudes to self-reliance, attitudes towards limited government, attitudes towards liberty, attitudes towards social and economic diversity. A huge number of immigrants, and their children, come from societies with different viewpoints on socialism and considering that the Democrats pander to these people with promises of racial and ethnic set-asides, there are plenty of Americans today who love the idea of socialism because they are at the front of the line to get the goodies.

As for the TEA Party, they've been the one bright spot in this whole situation but as the composition of the nation changes, the TEA Party may very likely turn out to be the Last Hurrah of a philosophical viewpoint that is on the decline.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I feel certain Oklahoma & the entire gulf coast will have our backs here in Texas. When we had all those wildfires last year, those folks showed up in mass. We do the same when the hurricanes & tornadoes hit. There's lasting & strong relationships that hard times have forged.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> OK will definitely back TX. That's one place you don't want to jerk around. Those Red Neck boys take freedom pretty seriously.


Amen. My wife is from Oklahoma. This part of the USA is a great place to live. A lot of like minded people in this region that don't take a lot of bull$hit.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I would like to think that there is some national pride that will surface, wide spread in this country when things get really bad. At least I hope and pray for it. People know what is right and what is wrong. At some time I hope they stand up and demand what is right. I don't think it is just us on this forum but the vast majority. Come on, I can hope can't I?


That would require the vast majority of the sheeple to bring their heads up from the iPhones, iPods, and iPads. "wait...what just happened? Hold on I got a text."


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Kent State. Unarmed students. Your scenario has the NG facing off against armed civilians. Oh yeah, it'll happen. Look at all those SWAT *******s who deploy heavy tactical in order to serve a summons and end up going to the wrong address and killing innocent people woken up from their sleep.


There's some differences that you chose to ignore.
Should the NG deploy in such a situation, they'll have to bivouac somewhere. And that somewhere, along with the ingress and egress routes to population centers, will be vulnerable to sniping. In other words, surprise will quickly be lost. Then the normal 3:1 attack/defense ratio will apply.

The SWAT folks always try to use surprise in dangerous situations. If that surprise is lost, the 3:1 ratio applies.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

SierraM37 said:


> I'll be going down being the lone person trying to save what I have in what's left of California. The few, the proud, the California conservative.


You should look up Tammy Bruce and get together with her. She's probably about the only *other* conservative left in California. She keeps making noises about moving to Nevada for Arizona, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------

